# Struts 2



## _tüp_ (13. Mrz 2007)

Hallo,
ich beschöftige mich gerade mit Struts 2 und stehe komplett an den Anfängen, habe null Erfahrung mit Struts. Wie ich festgestellt habe scheinen viele Tutorials sich auf Struts 1 zu beziehen und viele Klassen wie ActionForm o.ä. scheint es nun nicht mehr zu geben bzw nur noch in Struts 1. 
Nun meine Frage ob sich Struts 1 und Struts 2 problemlos miteinander verstehen und ob es irgendwo nützliche Tutorials gibt die sich ausschließlich mit Struts 2 beschäftigen. 

wichtig wäre mir ne Auflistung wo ich nun welche Klassen finde, die API is schön und gut aber für sowas ja ziemlich ungeeignet.


----------



## Jockel (13. Mrz 2007)

http://struts.apache.org/2.x/docs/tutorials.html
http://cwiki.apache.org/S2WIKI/home.html

Was für eine Auflistung du nun aber haben möchtest, wenn nicht die API, bleibt mir allerdings schleierhaft.


----------



## _tüp_ (14. Mrz 2007)

naja ws etwas übersichtlicheres hatte ich mir erhofft. die offiziellen guides und tutorials sind mal wieder so ne völlig bescheuerte open-source-community scheiße wo sich viel zu viele leute viel zu viele gedanken gemacht haben.

was ich mir erhofft hatte war eine übersicht der unterschiede zwischen struts1 und struts2, vor allem auf bezug der anzuwendenen klassen. wie soll man denn mit hilfe der api rausfinden, welche action-klasse man z.B. braucht? da steht doch nur drin was die klassen tun, man muss aber scon vorher wissen welche man benutzen muss. und da die struts1 tutorials meistens klassen benutzen, die es in struts2 (scheinbar) nicht mehr gibt, fällt mir der einstieg entsprechend schwer


----------



## SnooP (14. Mrz 2007)

Schau dir dochmal das hier an:
http://www.infoq.com/articles/migrating-struts-2-part3

Ein kleiner Einstieg erstmal in Struts 1 wäre evtl. sinnig bevor man auf 2 umsteigt, da das Ganze ja doch noch recht frisch ist!


----------



## Jockel (14. Mrz 2007)

Weil die ja alle so scheiße sind, haben die sogar was zu den Unterschieden geschrieben: http://opensource.atlassian.com/con...chments/5825/migrating-tutorial.pdf?version=2
Aber das ist wahrscheinlich auch zuviel.
Struts ist nunmal etwas komplexer und wenn du nicht gewillt bist, durch z.B. das Mailreader-Beispiel zu gehen (was einen Schritt für Schritt einführt), dann solltest du es lieber gleich lassen.


----------



## _tüp_ (14. Mrz 2007)

@jockel: nicht gleich beleidigt sein, ich habe ein problem mit diesen völlig überladenen und vor allem unübersichtlichen opensource-wikiseiten, nicht mit dir


----------



## Jockel (14. Mrz 2007)

Ich bin nicht beleidigt. Wäre ich beleidigt, wäre ich ausfallend geworden und hätte die Links außen vor gelassen ;- )
Hatte deinen Post aber eher so gelesen, dass du etwas auf dem silbernem Tablett präsentiert haben möchtest. Bygones.
Es ist in der tat nicht das einfachste, sich durch's Wiki zu schlagen. Aber die Mailreader-Tour ist echt nicht verkehrt, auch wenn sie vom Umfang her eher abschreckend wirkt.


----------

